# Phoenix Gold Ti951 BNIB??



## EcotecRacer (Sep 16, 2008)

Not mine but amazing deal if brand new in box as claims...........
i sold my used set for same price

Phoenix Gold TI 951 (AL) Comp Elite 3-Way | eBay


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

Very nice set!


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

And note, it's the Aluminum version. A VERY HARD FIND.........


----------

